#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Mains 2013 Discussion Zone >  >  IIIT Hyderabad btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilitie

## raymayank

_IIIT Hyderabad btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities_ Click Here:

*IIIT Hyderabad Year of Establishment:* 1998.

*IIIT Hyderabad* *Affiliation:* Deemed Government Institute.

*IIIT Hyderabad* *Admission:* JEE Mains.

*IIIT Hyderabad* *Cut Off 2012:* NA.

*IIIT Hyderabad* *Branches In Engineering:*

Bachelor of Technology (Computer Science & Engineering)Bachelor of Engineering in Electronics & Communication (Part Time)

*IIIT Hyderabad* *Fee Structure For Engineering 2013:* Total Fee INR 1,00,000/- Per Year.

*IIIT Hyderabad* *Hostel & Mess Fee Structure For Engineering 2013:* Fee INR 24,800/- Per Year.

*IIIT Hyderabad* *Engineering Placements 2012:*
Top Recruiting Companies

    Aarvee Associates    Accenture    Adaptec    Adobe    ADP    Amazon    Amdocs    Broadcom    IBM    Idle Works    Infosys    Intergraph    ITC Infotech    Juniper Networks    CA    CCIL    CISCO    Kanbay    Keane    Synopsys    Tata Elxsi    Tata Projects    CSC    Deloitte    Dim Dim    Veveo    Virtusa    Yahoo    GE    Google    Oracel    Zensar Technologies
*IIIT Hyderabad* *Campus & Intra Facilities:* 
*Infrastructure Overview:* The institute has well equipped with all the modern facilities.

*Laboratory Details:*The Institute has well-equipped, air-conditioned computer laboratories allocated batch-wise to the students. They contain the latest hardware and software. The average PC-to-student ratio is 1:2. All computers are part of an intranet (1Gbps Backbone), which connects all buildings, including the hostels; and a high-bandwidth (8 Mbps) internet is available round the clock. Researchers have 24 hours access to the computational facilities. The students administer their own computer systems. Research centers provide specialized, high-end equipment, as needed in research and development projects.

*Classrooms Details:* The classrooms are well furnished with all the modern facilities.

*Library Details:*The Library has a large collection of Reference Books, Text Books, Technical reports, Standards, Literature books and CDROMS. We subscribe to over 150 journals/magazines. The Library is being managed with fully integrated multi-user Library Management Software. Using this software, cataloguing and circulation services are being automated along with Online Public Access Catalogue (OPAC) facility. A digital library is also maintained. It is an online archive of useful software, books and tutorials. Students can download any permitted software from this resource. There are many textbooks and reference books available in the digital format as well. Many lectures have also been recorded and are available online for students use. Most courses maintain an intranet site containing lecture slides and other course material.

*Extra Curricular Details:*Gymnasium - A state of art gymnasium has been established to aid the physical fitness maintenance of the students. The gymnasium is equipped with all modern equipment and is open for both boys and girls at separate times during mornings and evenings. 

*IIIT Hyderabad* *Hostel & Mess Facilities:* The institute has four boys hostels having a total of 224 rooms with  double/Triple occupancy and 624 rooms with single occupancy, and one  girls hostel with 216 single occupancy rooms. The ladies hostel has  attached bath rooms in each of the rooms.There is an optical fibre  network connecting all buildings on campus including the hostels. The  institute is now moving towards wireless campus.

*IIIT Hyderabad* *Address:* International Institute of Information Technology, Gachibowli, Hyderabad 500 032, India.

*IIIT Hyderabad* *Campus Virtual Tour:*








  Similar Threads: IIIT Bangalore btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilitie Deccan College of Engineering and Technology Hyderabad btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilitie Avanthi Institute of Engineering & Technology Hyderabad btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilitie Mahaveer Institute of Science and Technology Hyderabad btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilitie Osmania University College of Engineering Hyderabad btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilitie

----------


## kamaxirav

The International Institute of Information Technology, Hyderabad is an autonomous university in Hyderabad, Andhra Pradesh, India. It was established in 1998. It emphasizes research from the undergraduate level, which makes it different from the other leading engineering institutes in India like the IITs. It has been a consistent performer from India in ACM International Collegiate Programming Contest and finished at 18 last year.

----------


## dimpysingh

if i get admission it would just become like a dream come true

----------


## dinesh3110

sir i got 131 marks in jee mains and 93.3% in andhra pradesh and i am obc candidate....   can i get iiit hyderabad

----------


## Era Gill

> sir i got 131 marks in jee mains and 93.3% in andhra pradesh and i am obc candidate....   can i get iiit hyderabad


Your rank would be  25k.... u have few chances to get iiit hydrabad

----------


## kittytan

sir i got 132 in jee mains; and 97.3% in andhra pradesh board exams..i am an obc girl...can u tell me what are my chances for gettin iiit hyderabad...

----------


## Era Gill

> sir i got 132 in jee mains; and 97.3% in andhra pradesh board exams..i am an obc girl...can u tell me what are my chances for gettin iiit hyderabad...


Your rank would be around 17000.... because of your category quota u have fair chances to get iiit hyderabad  :):

----------


## G HEMALATHA

sir i got 63 in jee mains and 93.3%,i am a sc girl will i get a seat in iiit hyd

----------


## Siddharth upmanyu

> sir i got 63 in jee mains and 93.3%,i am a sc girl will i get a seat in iiit hyd


Your rank would be around 65000...... because of your category quota u have fair chances to get iiit hyderabad  :):

----------


## akshaydude1995

hey, my jee main 2013 score is 236 marks.......are there any chances to get cse in iith...........if not should i apply for ece in iit hyderabad or turn to cse in nit........(general category)

----------


## Era Gill

> hey, my jee main 2013 score is 236 marks.......are there any chances to get cse in iith...........if not should i apply for ece in iit hyderabad or turn to cse in nit........(general category)


This is a good score... What is your percentage in 12th??

----------


## saivarun thagalla

s 
u can get fairly rey

----------


## arjunsanjeev7

Era Gill IIITH admssn is done by jee main score only, school has no effect...and no reservations like sc/st, obc etc...
Now anyone pls help me...the closing score for cse after 1st round is 285...my score is 275...total no of seats is 80...do i hav a chance of getting admssn???

----------


## Shreya singh

> Era Gill IIITH admssn is done by jee main score only, school has no effect...and no reservations like sc/st, obc etc...
> Now anyone pls help me...the closing score for cse after 1st round is 285...my score is 275...total no of seats is 80...do i hav a chance of getting admssn???


yes of course. At least in the second round there are some seats available so u have good chances to get admission  :):

----------


## utkarsh.1312

i have jee main marks of 220... general do i stand a chance for CND

----------


## Siddharth upmanyu

> i have jee main marks of 220... general do i stand a chance for CND


Tell me your Al Rank?

----------


## Sri Kanth 123

i got 218 marks in jee main ,96.5% A.P percentage will i get into IIIT HYD? :S:

----------

